# Nuove frontiere del divorzio.



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2011)

Dice il grande Henry Miller...ma che scopo e scopo una scopata ti ci vuole: gli si guasta qualcosa nella testa di una donna quando resta troppo tempo senza uccello.

Marito si nega a letto,
il divorzio è colpa sua
Costretto anche a pagare alla moglie 10mila euro per non aver assolto il «dovere del matrimonio»

    e-mail
    print

Domenica 04 Settembre 2011 NAZIONALE, pagina 5

PARIGI
Non solo il divorzio è stato pronunciato per totale colpa sua, ma il fatto di aver negato rapporti sessuali per tanti anni a Monique, sua moglie, è costato a Jean-Louis una multa di 10 mila euro. La vicenda di una coppia di Nizza fa discutere in Francia, perchè è uno dei rari casi in cui i giudici hanno deciso a senso unico: la colpa è tutta e unicamente dell'uomo, che a letto si negava.
A nulla sono valsi i tentativi di spiegazione del marito davanti al tribunale e poi alla Corte d'appello di Aix-en-Provence, nel sud della Francia. I rapporti «si erano soltanto rarefatti nel tempo» in questa coppia di cinquantunenni, sposati da 21 e con due figli, ha provato a dichiarare Jean-Louis. E ha addotto «problemi di salute» e una sindrome da «fatica cronica provocata dagli orari di lavoro».
Niente da fare, i giudici da questo orecchio non hanno voluto sentire, e hanno stabilito che quelle del marito erano tutte scuse. Ha ragione Monique, hanno detto, ad attribuire alla mancanza di rapporti fisici il degradarsi della complicità nella coppia, fino alla separazione e alla richiesta di divorzio. Il Codice civile è dalla parte di Monique, e i giudici hanno fatto ricorso al «dovere del matrimonio».


----------



## aristocat (4 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dice il grande Henry Miller...ma che scopo e scopo una scopata ti ci vuole: gli si guasta qualcosa nella testa di una donna quando resta troppo tempo senza uccello.


ma più che essersi guastato qualcosa nella mente della donna; è il marito che merita una "revisione" :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> ma più che essersi guastato qualcosa nella mente della donna; è il marito che merita una "revisione" :mexican:


Ma vedi in che guai si è messo sto invornito patacca?
Se fosse passato Lothar...quella coppia sarebbe ancora felice e assieme no?
E magari quella moglie era una principessa dei motels...no?


----------

